# Where did you get your Golden



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Gwen said:


> All answers are private so please be honest!


I'm just curious... how can answers on a public forum be private?

Edit: Never mind! I see that while replies would be public, the poll is anonymous.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I'm just curious... how can answers on a public forum be private?


You have the option of being able to view how others voted - you don't on this! (This is an option when you post a "Poll")


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My first boy Sam was from a friends litter she had with her two pet Golden's. No clearances other than hips. I've later learned that there were some reputable kennels in Sam's pedigree: Tidewater, Golden Pine, Topbrass....this was 1994. When it came time to find Ike, I was on the internet doing research. I found a breeder in Maryland, visited the kennel, met the owner's and became very impressed with them. Ike's parents have Hips, Elbows, Eyes, & Heart clearances. I put a reservation in for a male, and didn't have to wait long. At that time, the wait was for females and there were 8 males in Ike's litter. I was 2nd pick


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's too bad we can't give more than one answer because I have had goldens for 35 years and learned the hard way. Of course I loved ALL my goldens and wouldn't trade them for anything.

My first golden came from a back yard breeder as a wedding gift from my best friend . She was registered and had an excellent temperment, no health problems and beautiful. She lived to be 12 when she had a massive stroke.

I reacted in grief by going to another backyard breeder and got our 2nd golden girl. She didn't have papers but looked like a purebred golden (parents both on site) What did I know?
She lived to be 14 and our kids loved her.

With our next dog we thought we were smarter. LOL. Went to a reputable breeder, AKC registered, great pedigree, Max was perfect till at age 6 developed grand mal seizures from hypothyroid. That boy was a saint for all his health problems and he lived to be 12. But I learned alot about vets and hypothyroid.

We did learn from THAT! The next two , Selka and Gunner, we went to a breeder refered by the GRCA. But I think since being here I have learned so much more and would go with even more health, temperment , conformation research next time. Too bad all the dogs I am loving are in Canada or east coast!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

You can post more than (1) answer - you just can't go back after you've already voted.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> When it came time to find Ike, I was on the internet doing research. I found a breeder in Maryland, visited the kennel, met the owner's and became very impressed with them. Ike's parents have Hips, Elbows, Eyes, & Heart clearances. I put a reservation in for a male, and didn't have to wait long. At that time, the wait was for females and there were 8 males in Ike's litter. I was 2nd pick


I'd say that is a reputable breeder - just because the breeder has a web site, it no way implies that they aren't reputable. I'm talking about the on-line sellers of puppies without a kennel, etc..... could be a front for a puppy mill. Now, when they deliver & won't have you come to pick up, "RED FLAG"


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

OBi - my intro to Goldens. Legal home l mile away, found us while roaming(commutes on river dike - not road) 6.5 years ago. Goes back to his legal home lx/week now. It's an odd situation, but works -- OBi loves both families

Bridger: Craiglist -- belonged to a deported military guy/brother was rehoming him when he was 6.5 months old. 

Whenever OBi would go "home", both Sadie (lab) & I would get so lonely for another dog & I'd be on Petfinders, Craigslist, a couple Golden Rescue sites, breeder sites - - I had great plans for when I got a puppy

OBi was "home" for 2 days -- I called about this Craiglist dog & we are all glad I did


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

All 4 of my golden boys have been rescues: 2 from the humane society where I worked, and 2 from rescue groups. Same for our next golden: he/she will definitely be a rescue dog. We have our home visit by a Homeward Bound volunteer tomorrow.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gwen said:


> I'd say that is a reputable breeder - just because the breeder has a web site, it no way implies that they aren't reputable. I'm talking about the on-line sellers of puppies without a kennel, etc..... could be a front for a puppy mill. Now, when they deliver & won't have you come to pick up, "RED FLAG"


I didn't think you thought otherwise. I was telling the difference in approaches I used to finding Sam and Ike. Sam did live to be 12, but suffered from seizures and later ME, and Cancer. I'm hoping my research paid off, and Ike will have as many or more years, healthy ones!!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I got Riley from a breeder who lives about 10 minutes from me and raises goldens for pets.. his website is www.onfourpaws.com

So far I think he's a great breeder, he just had another litter of puppies and we went by to see them. SOOO cute! Now I know I can't just go look anymore because I want another!

My first golden was either a backyard breeder or their dog just had puppies she wasn't a purebred but close, her dad was a yellow lab. She was $25.00 outta the pennysaver  And worth sooo much more! Shes at the bridge now waiting for me


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

I have had goldens for over 25 years. My first 4 goldens were from the newspaper. Three were from the same breeder I found listed in the newspaper. Two of the three are still with me, one almost 17 and the other 12. I now think of this breeder as a "well meaning byb". Her male had all clearance and was used by Canine Companions for stud. Her female was just a nice dog no clearance. Oh, they were AKC registered, not that has a real meaning to me anymore. 

My life has been filled with rescues that have come to stay. My three other dogs at home now are all from reputable breeders:

Tater: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=103154
Spuddy: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=243715
Scally: I just noticed she is not listed, but her littermate is: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=258235

Deb


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

RileyStar said:


> Shes at the bridge now waiting for me


That is so sweet....my Sam's waiting for me there too:smooch:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We were really clueless when we first started looking for a golden. Our old vet told us of a breeder in a nearby country town that had "nice dogs". We ended up getting Maggie and Penny from them. They did have really nice AKC registered dogs; however, none of them had clearances. I had never even heard of clearances. They are now 4 1/2 and, knock on wood, haven't had any health issues and have wonderful temperments. I wouldn't trade them for the world, but I sure will do things differently next time !


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie & Gracie are both from reputable breeders, Gabby I bred myself, I did all Gracie's health tests first and Gracie's breeder helped select the stud, who is a Show Champion with all his health clearances. I consider myself a reputable hobby breeder cos I only plan on having another litter if I want to keep a pup


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler - Homeward Bound GRR

Daisey - Homeward Bound GRR

Kady - Homeward Bound GRR

Rusty - Homeward Bound GRR

(Do you notice a trend??)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Skyler - Homeward Bound GRR
> 
> Daisey - Homeward Bound GRR
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, all names but 1 end in a Y???


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

We found Berkley in the woods in West Virginia when we were on vacation. Honey was given to us by a friend whose infant was allergic.

My other dogs came from various places as well.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

All 3 of mine came from people that didn't want them anymore:no:, craigslist posts for 2 and a friend of a friend of a friend for Peanut Butter.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

My wife actually got Mandy about 2 years before we met. Got her for free from an advertisement that she saw posted on a grocery-store bulletin board. The man's Golden had had a litter and was just giving away the puppies to good homes. You won't find this around anymore!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey came from a breeder, I was really fortunate that her pedigree was as good as it is, because I was essentially clueless at the time about purchasing a dog. I knew other people who had GRs from this breeder so I was comfortable with her. 
Mitchell was a rescue that I was lucky to find thru GRF and Sunshine Goldens. My understanding is he was an owner surrender (no idea why) and transported up to Sunny Delight in NJ who took wonderful care of him, before he came here to his forever home!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

cham said:


> Hailey came from a breeder, I was really fortunate that her pedigree was as good as it is, because I was essentially clueless at the time about purchasing a dog. I knew other people who had GRs from this breeder so I was comfortable with her.
> Mitchell was a rescue that I was lucky to find thru GRF and Sunshine Goldens. My understanding is he was an owner surrender (no idea why) and transported up to Sunny Delight in NJ who took wonderful care of him, before he came here to his forever home!


 
Mitchell's story is the forum at its best !!!!!! I remember the pics when you went to pick him up.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We adopted Sweet Katie from Dirk's Fund in St. Louis, MO. Went to see a dog whose picture was in paper but when we saw Katie, she was ours.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a mixture. 

Nugget came from a reputable Breeder.
Tag (son of Nugget) came from a reputable breeder who used my dog for stud.
Samson was a rescue from my vet.
Delilah is from a BYB, but the breeding took place accidently (long story) and the pups were in bad shape in a bad situation....so we rescued her.

Some day I'd like a Golden from a reputable breeder. But we will see. I just can't afford to spend the kind of money that is required.

Editing to say....Samsom was from a breeder who has had other litters and both dogs had all the tests.....just something went wrong with this litter. The pups came early, born with scoliosis, and 3 of the 4 had heart issues. The breeder brought the litter in to put them down. The vet refused and asked her to sign off on them. Then he found them homes.....letting those who chose to adopt them that they may not live long due to heart condition and that they had other issues too. (Samson had 2 surgeries in his first year of life, but his heart issue is no longer evident).


----------



## ScottieNBaileysMom (Jun 1, 2008)

We've adopted our dogs from breeders in the paper. Not certain how reputable they are. Scottie's (our sheltie) I don't think was very reputable cause he was feeding them food that wasn't so great, he threw up on the way home and I was disgusted to see a worm wiggling around in his puke. We dealt with giardia and all sorts of messes from Scottie, but he's still an awesome dog. 

Bailey... the guy loves goldens and has had goldens for 25 years, lives out in the country so he had the dogs living outside. The breeder just seemed like a very country backwoods kind of guy, but loved his dogs... yet likely didn't show. But at least he took his dogs to a REAL vet instead of just giving them shots himself like Scottie's breeder did. Bailey's breeder also had the moms with him.

BTW, I'm kinda clueless since this is the first golden we've ever adopted... but what are clearances?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker is from a reputable breeder and Shadow was from a BYB. Not a hobby breeder, a BYB.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Belle was from a reputable breeder and Trooper was adopted from Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas. Shepard mix, Lucky adopted/rescued from city animal shelter.


----------



## bentleybee (Jun 5, 2008)

I found Bentley's breeder through an ad in the paper (before I knew alot about reputable breeders). We drove out into the country late at night and found the puppies running around in a muddy pen. I would say we got really lucky that Bentley didn't have any other health problems other then allergies. We knew alot more about breeders by the time we got our lab girl a year later and found a very reputable breeder. She was a good bit more expensive then our golden though.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lyndi was a Backyard breeder

Liam from a S.P.C.A shelter

Hogan from GRAPE Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

We got Scout from a backyard breeder. We were looking to rescue a GR, but there were no rescues in our area. Next time hopefully we will be able to go that route.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasper and Danny were foster failures. I adopted both of them from the rescue that I foster for. They are my first "owned" goldens. The only one that lived with us full time before was Tess who was turned into the rescue at 10 and lived with us until she lost her battle with cancer at 12 1/2. She was my very first full time, pure bred golden. 

Jasmine was from an ad in the paper from an oops litter. We bought her for $60. Her mom was an AKC golden and they had no idea who dad was. We are assuming that he was a lab, and a big one at that since her mom probably only weighed 55 lbs and she is 75 lbs and at a perfect weight.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Argos came from a backyard breeder. Rich wanted a German Sheppard and I didn't. We found an ad in the paper and checked it out. The family owned both the mom and dad, both were AKC registered and pedigreed. This was an oops litter. Mom went in to get fixed and they found out she was pregnant, apparently they let her outside and forgot Dad was already out. They were decent people and the dogs were cared for well, and had seen a vet and had shots and were wormed. I was also curious why we only paid $250 for him though. This was before I knew anything about dogs and breeders. Argos os the first dog I have ever owned.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

My first guy, Alex, came from a newspaper ad from a breeder who has been mentioned on this forum and was suspended by AKC. She still breeds Goldens and although Alex is almost 12 years old and healthy, I would be hestitant to purchase from her again. A lot has happend with her in the past 12 years. 

I will be bringing home my 2nd Golden in 4 weeks from a reputable breeder who is everything I'm looking for in a breeder. I've learned a lot about breeders and what to look for.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Dalton is from Golden Bond Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly came from a breeder who seemed great at the time. The more I read here the less faith I have in her but I have no complaints with him. Caue, as many of you know, came from a chance encounter here on the forum where a man needed to find a new home for his boy. I happened to be online and many of my friends here jumped to the plate to transport my young son from CT to Maine.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

ScottieNBaileysMom said:


> BTW, I'm kinda clueless since this is the first golden we've ever adopted... but what are clearances?


That's health clearances done on the parents prior to breeding....basically means the parents are shown to not show signs of hereditary defects...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky's breeder was a kindergarten teacher who I guess wanted to make extra money while school was out...

She knew nothing about breeding dogs or producing healthy puppies.

I don't have a problem going through the paper, but we would be much more careful.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

i got comet from a byb and quickly learn it was bad! and my dad got Toby from my sister who got him from a pet shelter  she got him when he was really small and raised him to be a lap dog(he's a ST. BERNARD!) but when he got big she "gave" him to us! (he's still a lap dog! : 0


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Where did you get your Golden?* 

Me!  :wavey:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have never had a puppy all my dogs have been rescue.

Maggie


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

We adopted Daisy from a southern Golden Retriever rescue right after losing my old girl Sadie. I originally fell in love with her picture on Petfinder (I can now hear your collective gasps, lol!).

We adopted Sadie from PAL (mostly a cat shelter) in western MA.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly came from a breeder who seemed great at the time. The more I read here the less faith I have in her but I have no complaints with him. Caue, as many of you know, came from a chance encounter here on the forum where a man needed to find a new home for his boy. I happened to be online and many of my friends here jumped to the plate to transport my young son from CT to Maine.


Is Oakley from here in Maine?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Joplin* came from Sundial Goldens in Maine- Donna and Richard Hammond
*Raleigh* came from Splashdown
*Acadia (Cady)* came from Twin Beau D & the Andersons and was a gift from Hopkins School parents' association(long story)
*Finn* came from Sand Dancer Goldens here in Maine
*Tally* came from Goldiva Goldens 
*Tango* came from Topbrass & Everlore


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie came from a breeder. That's all the lady does is golden retriever stuff. Oh, and she teaches ballroom dancing, but... goldens are something she really cares about, and it's pretty obvious, I thought.


----------



## Goldengirllucy (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking for relatives of my girl, Lucy. She was born in 2000. Bred by Donna and Richard Hammond. Wondered if there were any relatives in her line that were still being bred. We lost our girl Saturday.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You may want to send a message over to Jill Simmons (see her post above) - I think she had a golden from these breeders. 

Good luck... very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. You might want to start a new thread and list the breeders in the subject line


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, yes, I had an amazing golden from Donna Hammond/ Sundial Goldens. He lived to be nearly 16, and was, I swear, as human as Lassie on TV. I am so sorry you lost yours. They breed a dual purpose, hardy, sturdy dog with terrific temperaments.


----------



## tiggy (Aug 19, 2012)

Our late Tiggy came from a backyard breeder unfortunately. I was only eight years old at the time so didn't have much say in the matter! Despite not coming from the best of backgrounds, I obviously would not have traded Tiggy for any other dog, she was perfect, but I do wonder if we'd gotten a dog from a breeder conscientious about the health of their dogs, if we'd have had more wonderful years with our dog. 

My current dog (not a goldie), my first as an adult, is from a caring registered breeder.


----------

